# 3x3 Roux example solves w/ reconstructions



## arvind1999 (Nov 1, 2013)

[youtubehd]vMZcAF8_Usw[/youtubehd]

Is there anything I can improve?

Reconstructions: 

1.R' U F B2 D' F2 B' R2 L2 D2 B U2 D' R L F' D F' R2 B' U' D2 L U' L 

z x' //Inspection
u' R' u2 R2 U L U2 L' U2 L U L' //First Block
R U' R' U R U' R' U' R R U' R' U2 r U R' //Second Block
U' R' U L' U2 R U' x' U L' U2 R U' l //kcll
U' M2' U M' U2 M' U2 M2' U //lse

2. F' B' L' U R B' F2 L D R' U2 L D F2 B2 L' R D2 F B2 D U L' F2 D2 

y' //Inspection
U2 L U' L' u2 R U' R U' R' U R U2 F' //First Block
U' r' R2 U R U r U R' //Second Block
U' r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F //kcll
M U2 M' U U2 M2 U2 //lse

3. B' U' B D' B' L D2 L2 F' B U2 D L R B2 U2 D' F' B L D B' L2 B2 D'

y2 //Inspection
M' U M //First Block
y R U r M' U2' R U' r' U R' U' R U' M' U2 M2' U2 R' U R // Second Block
U2 L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L // cmll
M U' M U M' U' M' M' U2 M U M2' U M' U2 M' //lse

4. U R2 B' R' F' U2 L2 U B2 F' L2 F' L B D F2 U' R U F' L' R F' L2 F'

z' y'/Inspection
U' L U' L' F' R2 B R' B' //First Block
R' U' R U2 r U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' //Second Block
F R U R' U' F' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x //cmll
U2 M U' M' U' M' U2 M' U M2' U2 M U2 M //lse

5. L D B' L U R L B2 D U' F2 L' D' L D' U2 L F2 R F' U F2 L2 F2 R2

x2 y //Inspection
M U M2' U2 L' U L U' R U M2' B' //First Block
R U' M' U2 R' U' R2 U' M U M' r U r' //Second Block
U2 F R U R' U' F' //cmll
M2' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U M2' U M' U2 M U2 //lse


----------



## TDM (Nov 1, 2013)

On the fourth solve, the CMLL could've been 2-gen (U [R' U' R U' R' U2 R] [R U R' U R U2 R'] _or_ U' [R U R' U' R U2 R'] [R' U' R U' R' U2 R] _or_ [L' U2 L U L' U L] [R U2 R' U' R U' R'] _or_ U2 [R U2 R' U' R U' R'] U2 [R' U2 R U R' U R]).


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Your FB is too long.
First:
x' R' U R F' R U F' D (8)
Second:
y D R' U' R D U M2 F (8)
Fifth:
y' x2 U' R U M2 B' U' R r F (9)

I wasn't checking others than yours but I think I would find shorter ones.


----------



## arvind1999 (Nov 1, 2013)

TDM said:


> On the fourth solve, the CMLL could've been 2-gen (U [R' U' R U' R' U2 R] [R U R' U R U2 R'] _or_ U' [R U R' U' R U2 R'] [R' U' R U' R' U2 R] _or_ [L' U2 L U L' U L] [R U2 R' U' R U' R'] _or_ U2 [R U2 R' U' R U' R'] U2 [R' U2 R U R' U R]).



I haven't learnt full cmll yet, so I'll probably use this alg once I reach that set. Thanks! 




arcio1 said:


> Your FB is too long.
> First:
> x' R' U R F' R U F' D (8)
> Second:
> ...



Wow :O
That is a lot more efficient and fingertrick-able :O
Can you please do some examples?


----------



## TDM (Nov 1, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> I haven't learnt full cmll yet, so I'll probably use this alg once I reach that set. Thanks!


It's just two sunes. Hold the headlights on F and do a Sune, then do another Sune to orient them. You don't need to learn any new algs. Recog isn't that difficult either: the two oriented corners are solved and the other two have opposite colours on U.
Oh and the last two algs I gave are both useful for BLD as they just twist two corners.


----------

